
Military spending around the world is booming - pseudolus
https://www.economist.com/international/2019/04/28/military-spending-around-the-world-is-booming
======
luckylion
Are those numbers inflation-adjusted? If not, +76% 1998 => 2018 isn't that
impressive when inflation accounts for +56% already.

